# Eating Placenta = Cannibalism?



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

So, I was reading this thread about eating placenta; and DP and I were discussing how some people on here think it's gross and some people (especially those who've eaten theirs) say that it's extremely beneficial. I said I don't think I could do it; so DP said "I'll eat it"







: ...







....ok. So he gets into thought for a few seconds, then asks "is that like cannibalism?" ....and, well, I don't know. Is it? You are eating a piece of human being, afterall.

Your thoughts?

ETA: This question is not meant to offend anyone. We were just thinking and wondering.


----------



## Stinkerbell (Aug 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
So, I was reading this thread about eating placenta; and DP and I were discussing how some people on here think it's gross and some people (especially those who've eaten theirs) say that it's extremely beneficial. I said I don't think I could do it; so DP said "I'll eat it"







: ...







....ok. So he gets into thought for a few seconds, then asks "is that like cannibalism?" ....and, well, I don't know. Is it? You are eating a piece of human being, afterall.

Your thoughts?

Well by definition, yeah, it's cannibalism. But you know, the stigma that goes along with *cannibalism* is a social one. Other cultures don't feel the same way Americans are taught to feel about it so eating the placenta requires stepping outside of your comfort zone and rethinking the origin of cannibalism, I think.

I wouldn't be able to eat it, for the record. It's not a social thing but I have a wicked strong gag reflex and I'd never be able to choke it down. But I am totally cool with other people doing it.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

I just read your response to DP; here's what he said: "it better be cool, 'cause I'm doin' it! ....I'm just gonna run up and take a bit of it as it's comin' out. I want it fresh..."









Whatever floats his boat, I suppose.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I read somewhere that ethical vegetarians who still like meat might eat placentas when they're available since that meat doesn't come from hurting any living creature.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

I don't know, is eating your fingernails or skin cannibalism? Chewing the skin off your lips?








I dunno

Maybe it only counts as cannibalism if you are eating someone else's body parts, not your own. Hmm. Not sure.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Stinkerbell* 
Well by definition, yeah, it's cannibalism. But you know, the stigma that goes along with *cannibalism* is a social one.

It is not only social. Many religions also strictly forbid cannibalism.

Quote:

Other cultures don't feel the same way Americans are taught to feel about it...
Which cultures are fine with cannibalism? There are only a rare few which practice(d) it at all, and they do not (or _did_ not, traditionally) eat human flesh as an ordinary source of food, but only as a solemn ritual on rare, ceremonial occasions. The idea that the world was once full of tribes that cooked and ate people regularly comes from cartoons. Cannibalism is a universal taboo.


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
I read somewhere that ethical vegetarians who still like meat might eat placentas when they're available since *that meat doesn't come from hurting any living creature*.

Speak for yourselves. Childbirth hurt me pretty darn badly. I definitely suffered thru the process. I will never forget the pain that is for sure.


----------



## MissLotus (Nov 2, 2005)

It sure is to me.

Yack.


----------



## LifeOnLivingstone (Jul 20, 2003)

That's a really good question! I hadn't considered that. I guess I think it is. But considering the reported benefits of eating it, if I could have choked mine down I might have. But there's no way I could have. Like a pp I have a very strong gag reflex.


----------



## normajean (Oct 21, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
Which cultures are fine with cannibalism? There are only a rare few which practice(d) it at all, and they do not (or _did_ not, traditionally) eat human flesh as an ordinary source of food, but only as a solemn ritual on rare, ceremonial occasions. The idea that the world was once full of tribes that cooked and ate people regularly comes from cartoons. Cannibalism is a universal taboo.

Not a current culture, but I know in Fiji it used to be OK, as recently as the late 1800's/early 1900's. My IL's lived there for 2 years and brought home lots of "headhunter weapons" as souvenirs. It was even called the "Cannibal Islands" at one time. From what I understand it was an intimidation thing for their enemies during wartime.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Just because Fiji was once caleld the "cannibal islands" doesn't mean cannablisim was regularly practiced there. Sure, they kept peoples heads and may have let the rumours presit to freak out enemies. But that doesn't mean that cannabalism is/was ever practiced there on any kind of a regular basis.

And umm... I don't think I could eat my (or anyone elses') placenta... just sounds a bit too... wierd? No offense to anyone who's done it!


----------



## Ecstatic (Aug 13, 2007)

Interesting question!

I know that plenty of tribal cultures used to eat a piece of a deceased member. Or the heart of their enemy. Now, we've evolved beyond that, and made it illegal. Though, I do think there are some tribal cultures out there who still practice this.

At any rate, I too, consider it a cultural thing. But, I also consider religion to be a cultural thing. So, religions that say "do not eat other people" are merely another reflection of one's cultural norms.

As far as the placenta ... (not to be gross) but kids eat their boogers. Are they little cannibals in disguise?







I'm fairly sure most animals - herbivore or carnivore - eat their placenta after birth. It's kind of the "thing to do" in the animal kingdom.

I think cannibalism mainly relates to eating another person's body. So, eating your own is still OK.


----------



## ann_of_loxley (Sep 21, 2007)

I dont think its cannabalism at all.
If you ate your poo is that cannabalism? - no.
If you ate a bit of your fingernail/hair/etc is that cannabalism? - no.
If a child ate his own scab is that cannabalism? - no.

Technically its even _vegan_ as its freely given. (if someone else eats your placenta that youve given them)

The defenition of cannabalism is that of eating human flesh -and the placenta isnt acutally flesh (it at least certainly isnt included in the dictionary definition of 'flesh')


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes, I agree. If it is your own body, how can it be cannibalism.

Another person's boarders on it, that's for sure.

But crap, when you kiss someone you are eating their saliva and maybe more (post nasal drip, I don't know, whatever) uke









But I don't think eating your own placenta is cannibalism. Same as fingernails, skin, hair, it's all your own tissue.


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

I was really curious (what a question to ponder about on Wednesday afternoon heheheh), and I went on www.dictionary.com...

***********************************
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This
*can·ni·bal·ism* /ˈkænəbəˌlɪzəm/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[kan-uh-buh-liz-uhm] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
-noun
1. the eating of human flesh by another human being.
2. the eating of the flesh of an animal by another animal of its own kind.
3. the ceremonial eating of human flesh or parts of the human body for magical or religious purposes, as to acquire the power or skill of a person recently killed.
4. the act of pecking flesh from a live fowl by a member of the same flock.

***********************************

So.... Yeah!


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

It might be considered that way if it is not your own placenta you are eating.
However, since one purpose of the placenta is to nourish another human being you could argue that it isn't cannibalism to continue to use it for that purpose after the birth.

The purpose of a leg, fingernails, or heart is not to nourish another human being.


----------



## LookMommy! (Jun 16, 2002)

I don't have an answer for the OP, but I will add that it would not be considered kosher, because it contains blood.

Breast milk is kosher and non-dairy for Jews
http://rabbi.bendory.com/docs/baby.php

It is similar to bee honey, which is kosher, although a bee is not.


----------



## ABrez (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oriole* 
I was really curious (what a question to ponder about on Wednesday afternoon heheheh), and I went on www.dictionary.com...

***********************************
Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source - Share This
*can·ni·bal·ism* /ˈkænəbəˌlɪzəm/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[kan-uh-buh-liz-uhm] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
-noun
1. the eating of human flesh by another human being.
2. the eating of the flesh of an animal by another animal of its own kind.
3. the ceremonial eating of human flesh or parts of the human body for magical or religious purposes, as to acquire the power or skill of a person recently killed.
4. the act of pecking flesh from a live fowl by a member of the same flock.

***********************************

So.... Yeah!









flesh /flɛʃ/ Pronunciation Key - Show Spelled Pronunciation[flesh] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
-noun 1. the soft substance of a human or other animal body, consisting of muscle and fat.
2. muscular and fatty tissue.
3. *this substance or tissue in animals, viewed as an article of food*, usually excluding fish and sometimes fowl; meat.
4. fatness; weight.
5. the body, esp. as distinguished from the spirit or soul: The spirit is willing but the flesh is weak.
6. the physical or animal nature of humankind as distinguished from its moral or spiritual nature: the needs of the flesh.

So I had to look up flesh to see if placenta was flesh.... I think by definition it is if you are eating it, right?


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Yep, cannibalism. I don't have a problem with that, though.







(I mean, I'm not recommending 'regular' cannibalism as a dietary choice, but in extreme survival situations, like that plane which crashed in the mountains somewhere, forcing the survivors to eat the deceased passengers to stay alive, I don't see how it's morally wrong. Icky, yes...).

Interesting that most of the dictionary definitions list 'flesh'. I guess that puts fingernail-biting outside the realm of cannibalism. Good to know.

Quote:

Technically its even vegan as its freely given. (if someone else eats your placenta that youve given them)
Are you sure? I can see how a vegan wouldn't have a problem eating placenta for ethical reasons, but I was under the impression that the definition of vegan was 'no animal products', not 'only animal products which are freely given'... which would be a bit of an odd definition, unless you were specifically trying to include placenta-eating. (I mean, how many cows come up and offer you a leg?). The placenta is, biologically speaking, an animal product--so isn't it _not_ vegan?

I'm planning on capsulising mine, for the record. That gag reflex is just too strong...


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

It is vegan, just like milk from the same species, freely given is vegan. The "no animal products" definition of veganism is a dictionary generalization, not the actual definition given by actual vegans (unless they're using shorthand when talking to the clueless).

Humans are the only mammals who don't routinely practice placentaphagia. We're also the only mammals who deny our young colostrum regularly. Self-awareness and cultural mores aren't always beneficial. Debating whether placentaphagia is "cannibalism" is missing the point.


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LookMommy!* 
I don't have an answer for the OP, but I will add that it would not be considered kosher, because it contains blood.

Breast milk is kosher and non-dairy for Jews
http://rabbi.bendory.com/docs/baby.php

It is similar to bee honey, which is kosher, although a bee is not.

Um... we had a thread awhile ago (a few years back, before I had my son) about whether eating the placenta was kosher or not, and the consensus at the time was that it was probably parve (regardless of the blood).

I can't find the link. There are too many placenta threads here!

I did end up eating a piece of my placenta -- I was bleeding a little heavier than I'd like and it felt like the right response. I didn't plan on it in advance, though I had thought about it, but it felt right in the moment.

It was warm and chewy but not icky. No gag response whatsoever. (And I am a quasi-vegetarian.)


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, everyone









Just a friendly reminder from the MDC Web Statement of Purpose:

Quote:

The Mothering website is the gathering place for the reading and discussion of issues of interest to our magazine readers and online community members. We have been in print since 1974, and on the web since 1998. The magazine is read in over 70 countries. *Our community is made up of many nationalities, religions, ages, colors, ethnicities, philosophies, affectional orientations, economic groups, lifestyles, and family structures.* This is reflected in our magazine readership and in the online community of the MotheringDotCommune.

The MotheringDotCommune discussion boards serve an online community of parents considering, learning and practicing attachment parenting and natural family living. *Our discussions on the boards are about the real world of mothering and are first and foremost, for support and information*.

In doing so we ask that you agree to respect and uphold the integrity of this community. Through your direct or indirect participation here you agree to make a personal effort to maintain a comfortable and respectful atmosphere for our guests and members by adhering to the User Agreement.
Please keep in mind the UA requires that we:

Quote:

Do not post in a disrespectful, defamatory, adversarial, baiting, harassing, offensive, insultingly sarcastic or otherwise improper manner, toward a member or other individual, including casting of suspicion upon a person, invasion of privacy, humiliation, demeaning criticism, name-calling, personal attack, or in any way which violates the law.
While everyone is entitled to her own opinion, please be cautious in your word usage to avoid offending those of us who participate in this practice. Thanks and please PM me, Arwyn or courtenay_e with any questions or comments


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's another older thread with some great information, too.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
Humans are the only mammals who don't routinely practice placentaphagia. We're also the only mammals who deny our young colostrum regularly. Self-awareness and cultural mores aren't always beneficial. Debating whether placentaphagia is "cannibalism" is missing the point.

This is not actually true, many prey herbivores (horses, cows, sheep) do not eat their placentas. They just leave them and move away so that predators aren't as likely to find them.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jessmcg* 
This is not actually true, many prey herbivores (horses, cows, sheep) do not eat their placentas. They just leave them and move away so that predators aren't as likely to find them.

This seems to contradict that cows don't eat their placentas


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks georgia.

I stand corrected:

Quote:

Remember, cows
were not always domesticated and it is a fact that virtually all placental
mammals eat their placenta with the exception of camels, Cetaceans (an
order of aquatic mammals including whales and dolphins), and Pinnipeds
(an order of semi-aquatic mammals including seals and walruses).
According to this source, then, humans are the only non-domesticated placental land mammals that don't practice placentaphagia (unless camels count as non-domesticated?).

I wonder why semi/aquatic mammals don't.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
This seems to contradict that cows don't eat their placentas

















, hmm

I am really going to look into that one. I can not find anything else about cattle doing that. I even pulled down a couple of my college text books.

I live on a 900 pair working cattle ranch, plus have a small herd of registered show cattle, and my BS is in Animal science, with an emphasis on large animal reproduction. In my experience it is VERY rare to have a cow actually eat the placenta, they will often lick it and clean it off like the calf, but then get the calf up and away from it.


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Do you think it has to do with domestication? I'm really not trying to be argumentative...I'm honestly curious


----------



## jul511riv (Mar 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LookMommy!* 
I don't have an answer for the OP, but I will add that it would not be considered kosher, because it contains blood.

Breast milk is kosher and non-dairy for Jews
http://rabbi.bendory.com/docs/baby.php

It is similar to bee honey, which is kosher, although a bee is not.

I really don't know about that. I don't think eating your OWN blood is a kashrut issue. If my finger bleeds and I immediately put it into my mouth to stop the bleeding until I get a cloth, I TOTALLY don't see that as a kashrut issue. I think a very qualified Rabbi would need to be consulted on this one.


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
Do you think it has to do with domestication? I'm really not trying to be argumentative...I'm honestly curious









Not taken or meant argumentaative







.

I was actually thinking about this just now. It would not surprise me at all, that would make sense. It reminds me of when dh went to Scotland 1.5 years ago. Their sheep are not very domesticated and raised totally different and have very different instincts and behaviors. I will ask him tonight if he remembers if they eat their placentas.

ETA:sorry to take this OT, I have a cow info sensor


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *georgia* 
Do you think it has to do with domestication? I'm really not trying to be argumentative...I'm honestly curious









That would be my guess. As an example, wolves (to whom dogs are genetically nearly identical) make great fathers, but dogs seem to have no paternal instinct at all.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

What about other herbivores. Do they eat their placentas?


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

The link I posted above claims that most mammals (with the exception of camels, whales/dolphins, seals/walruses) _do_ eat their placentas. Someone please correct me if this is incorrect. I'm multi-tasking atm....


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

The fact that animals eat their placentas might indicate that it has health benefits, but it is not really relevant to the decision of humans to eat or not eat it. Humans may be almost the only mammals who do not eat their placentas, but we are also almost the only mammals who do not have sex with their own parents and siblings. "Animals do it" is not necessarily a compelling argument.


----------



## Arwyn (Sep 9, 2004)

I would think that the suggestion it has health benefits is relevent.


----------



## BirthIsAwesome (Nov 14, 2007)

I raise dairy goats and they eat their placentas.


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arwyn* 
It is vegan, just like milk from the same species, freely given is vegan. The "no animal products" definition of veganism is a dictionary generalization, not the actual definition given by actual vegans (unless they're using shorthand when talking to the clueless).

Yup, I put breastmilk in my cereal when I was out of soymilk!


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Well; I have to say: there have been some pretty DISGUSTING responses here. I laughed my head off.









So I guess we've determined that it may or may not be cannibalism.


----------



## mamabebe (Mar 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *orangebird* 
I don't know, is eating your fingernails or skin cannibalism? Chewing the skin off your lips?








I dunno

Maybe it only counts as cannibalism if you are eating someone else's body parts, not your own. Hmm. Not sure.

It's actually not your body part. It's created by the fetus, so it's really your baby's organ that they don't need anymore. And some cultures consider chewing your nails to be cannibalism.

In any case, if you want to eat it, go ahead. I'm sure it has many health benefits, but I can't stand eating any organ meats. It's cannibalism, just acceptable cannibalism.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabebe* 
It's actually not your body part. It's created by the fetus.

?? Because the genetic code for the placenta is part of the chromosomes in the egg and sperm?


----------



## 3xx1xyFamily (Nov 25, 2007)

As someone currently ingesting my daughters placenta and a supporter of the practice, I want to provide you all with a link that has a tremendous about of information on the topic.

http://www.placentabenefits.info/


----------



## Meg Murry. (Sep 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blu Razzberri* 
So, I was reading this thread about eating placenta; and DP and I were discussing how some people on here think it's gross and some people (especially those who've eaten theirs) say that it's extremely beneficial. I said I don't think I could do it; so DP said "I'll eat it"







: ...







....ok. So he gets into thought for a few seconds, then asks "is that like cannibalism?" ....and, well, I don't know. Is it? You are eating a piece of human being, afterall.

Your thoughts?

ETA: This question is not meant to offend anyone. We were just thinking and wondering.

Technically, yes. Autocannibalism, anyway. Like a liver or a heart, the placenta is an organ (albeit a temporary organ) that you grew inside you, so yes.


----------



## mamabadger (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:

It's actually not your body part. It's created by the fetus.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
?? Because the genetic code for the placenta is part of the chromosomes in the egg and sperm?

Because at the early stages of development, the fetus and the placenta were all part of the same body. At one point, the embryo "divides" into fetus and placenta, connected by the umbilical cord. It is part of the baby's body, not the mother's


----------



## happydoulamama (Mar 14, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
Because at the early stages of development, the fetus and the placenta were all part of the same body. At one point, the embryo "divides" into fetus and placenta, connected by the umbilical cord. It is part of the baby's body, not the mother's


OK, here's a thought then:
If a placenta actually belongs to the FETUS, then is it "freely given" enough to be vegan? I mean, unless the fetus gives it to you...

I find this very interesting.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamabadger* 
Because at the early stages of development, the fetus and the placenta were all part of the same body. At one point, the embryo "divides" into fetus and placenta, connected by the umbilical cord. It is part of the baby's body, not the mother's

No, when it's an embryo it's already separated from the placenta, before that it's a zygote. Then the embryo develops into the fetus and thus to the baby.

Zygotes are just cells, they might go on to make a baby or they might fail and end up in a diva cup.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *http://www.visembryo.com/baby/3.html*

SIZE: 0.1 - 0.2 mm

TIME PERIOD: 4 days post - ovulation

About four days after fertilization, the morula enters the uterine cavity. Cell division continues, and a cavity known as a blastocele forms in the center of the morula. Cells flatten and compact on the inside of the cavity while the zona pellucida remains the same size. With the appearance of the cavity in the center, the entire structure is now called a blastocyst.

The presence of the blastocyst indicates that two cell types are forming: the embryoblast (inner cell mass on the inside of the blastocele), and the trophoblast (the cells on the outside of the blastocele).

By day four it's different cells involved in the embryo and in the placenta, and there was never a question of the placenta cells being anything other than a structure to transmit nutrients from mother to baby.

If anything, it's no one's organ, any more than a yolk is an organ of a chick.


----------



## Reha (Jul 16, 2004)

But, the fertilized egg contains all of the material from which both the baby and the placenta arise. The placenta and the baby essentially come from those 2 cells (the ovum and the sperm).

The placenta really is rightfully 'the baby's' when it comes down to genetics.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Reha* 
But, the fertilized egg contains all of the material from which both the baby and the placenta arise. The placenta and the baby essentially come from those 2 cells (the ovum and the sperm).

The placenta really is rightfully 'the baby's' when it comes down to genetics.

But the majority of materials that go into the placenta come from mom's uterus, that's what that nice cushy blood lining is for. Eating a placenta is just like licking the blood off your finger after a paper cut.

Well, unless you think uterine blood is automatically unclean because of it's relation to menstruation.


----------



## Reha (Jul 16, 2004)

I know this may be offtopic, but the placenta comes from the trophoblast of the blastocyst. The blood that comes with birth is (under normal circumstances) the mother's, but that is because it is from the uterine wall where the placenta was attached.


----------

